# What a gift for Easter :)



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

My pet pigeon is feeding a baby ringneck dove! After one year of sitting on old eggs like a good papa, I decided to give my pigeon a real dove's egg to care for. The baby was born this morning. He is feeding the tiny baby so delicately, I am amazed how this giant papa can be so gentle with the dove. I don't know if he thinks I am the mother  ... Or his stuffed dove  But he is acting like a very careful father!

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=viewAllPhotos&albumID=549547365

Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Awwww! Suz!!! He looks so enthralled!

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz...congratulations and what a wonderful little Easter gift!!!!

The little ring neck dove should do wonderfully with such a good father who has a lot food to give. Tigeon sure looks like a doting dad in the pictures Keep us posted on the little ring necks' progress!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My Gosh! How totally precious and to be an Easter gift to you and Tigeon on top of it!

Terry


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

This baby will say "My father is bigger than yours"  
My sons bought a web cam lately (I have to admit I did not agree) but after all maybe I could use it with Tigeon  I don't want to disturb him too much though... I will wait until the baby is a little bigger. I woke up in the middle of the night and Tigeon was sitting on the dove, he does all the work! He waits for me to stand up the nest and take a little break. I put the seeds and water next to him for a "all you can eat buffet" in his house  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, what a wonderful bird. Pigeons make such great rehab helpers, don't they?

Tigeon sounds like a wonderful loving and caring BIG daddy, I bet you just want to hug him all the time...especially now.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He's wonderful, Suz! Wonder if he'll be confused when baby grows up 

John


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

He is surrounded by doves, maybe he thinks he is one of them  

Suz.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow what great doves you got there and great for the pigeons to help out  also the water droplets on the doves look so pretty i thought there were sparkels on ther feathers lol.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Poulette said:


> He is surrounded by doves, maybe he thinks he is one of them
> 
> Suz.


Now where have I heard "stories" like your comment??? The Pigeon Who Thought He Was A DOVE...   

Well, whatever Tigeon thinks he is, he's sure doing a GREAT job...give him a BIG HUG and KISS from me!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Aren't pigeon just wonderful foster parents?

My Andrew and Whitney are still caring for the baby ringneck dove after two weeks and they are in heaven. Whitney wasn't even sitting on dummies when I gave her the babies. Unfortunately one passed away a few days after I got them, but the second one is thriving.

Reti


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

This morning the baby is much bigger, he is 3 days old. At one week a ringneck dove is almost covered with feathers. I never had a baby pigeon... How long does it take for a baby pigeon to be well feathered?

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

Pigeons should have a fairly good amount of feather by two weeks of age. Of course, they are short and stubby still


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here are photos from today  

Suz.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

That is wonderful! On Easter day, an albino baby was born in my aviary..then the next day another squab hatched, too! ^.^


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow, he DWARFS that little baby!  I forgot how small he would be compared to the pigeon!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling little dove baby! S/he's gonna be a beauty!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Avalona Birdy said:


> That is wonderful! On Easter day, an albino baby was born in my aviary..then the next day another squab hatched, too! ^.^


How about some pictures? We'd love to see your babies.

Terry


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Baby dove is growing *

Here is the baby crawling in the nest while Tigeon takes a little break!

Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

And the baby with his white sister who is growing in her parents nest.
Suz.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What beautiful little babies! Thanks so much for the pics!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

They are adorable!!! Thanks for the recent pictures and good luck with them


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Today I let the little white baby with Tigeon and his Love dove... He fed her and let her crawl under him! He is so tender with the babies  
Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Little cuty


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Dove Love is in the air!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Just Adorable, Suz Tigeon does look very tender with the wee little one, the pictures are so cute!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tigeon is the perfect dad...  

...and those babies are adorable.

Is that food in the baby's crop (the yellow spot) on pic # 20?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes Treesa, we can see thru the baby skin how she is well fed! Brad, Tigeon could feed the two babies, but I let one for the real parents. Oh... and I just love your Road Runner  

Here is Tigeon feeding the baby in his nest... I switched the dovies. This is a coop of babies  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I vote Tigeon should be....

Father of the Year!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I SECOND THAT NOMINATION !

Those pics are just grand!!!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Good idea. I will certainly give Tigeon something for Father's day  
Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a sweety.
Great pic.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Suz,

I am loving these adorable pictures.....Tigeon is a GREAT dad!!

Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here are the parents, already "preparing" other babies


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

And Tigeon again...


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Poulette said:


> Good idea. I will certainly give Tigeon something for Father's day
> Suz.


so cute


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful pictures, Suz.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Tigeon looks like a loving father

I want him as apet


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

LondonPigeon you are sad? I would let you care for Tigeon sometimes if you would be near us...


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Poulette said:


> LondonPigeon you are sad? I would let you care for Tigeon sometimes if you would be near us...


thanks Poulette

its just he looks so sweet and caring, and hes cute and has nice plummage

the babies are very cute too, and I'd like to hug and pet the pigeons


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

He is a reincarnation from my first pet pigeon Victor I had for 15 years, and that was... 30 years ago! They have the same soul. 
Suz.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

is it usual for other pigeons to look after other babies that are not their own?

and how come it is done, and the real parents dont look after the squab?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I don't know much about pigeons being foster parents. This is the first time I do it with Tigeon. But my doves are very tame and used to see me handle their babies and "care for" them too  They like it actually because they can take a break, have some fancy dinner, romantic bath and extra billing while I babysit the babies  When Tigeon takes his break from the nest, I put the baby back to the doves so they can see he is still there well and alive. They usually feed it very soon! They just are extra good parents, since 4 years!  
Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

Another couple of great pictures I really like your doves, they are beautiful! The white one has a look on it's face as if saying, "yes, these are my babies...don't you wish they were yours" LOL

P.S. Glad you like my road runner


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Nimbus, the white dove is the proud mother  She is not shy at all and has a lot of expressive faces


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Suz, your birds just look so happy and healthy! Obviously, you take wonderful care of them!

Just keep those pictures comin'...we are a "greedy" picture bunch!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Suz, thank you so much for these great pictures. I don't believe I have seen a series of pictures I enjoyed more. Tigeon is a treasure - the expression on his face is one of pure sweetness. (Londonpigeon - that is an example of the expressions pigeons have.) What a great family.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Suz, thank you so much for these great pictures. I don't believe I have seen a series of pictures I enjoyed more. Tigeon is a treasure - the expression on his face is one of pure sweetness. (Londonpigeon - that is an example of the expressions pigeons have.) What a great family.


yes I was going to mention the look of sweet loving care on Tigeon's face, so cute


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Another one of the very well fed white baby!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Suz, another great, great photo. Thank you.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Today Tigeon did not feed the baby, he is already preparing another nest... he wants new eggs! So I put the white one in her parents nest and they gave her a good snack... This is the mama.

Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

The papa now...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures, Suz, and beautiful birds!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are REALLY getting some GREAT shots, Suz...  

Look forward to lots more!!!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*While Tigeon is nesting again...*

The babies are growing very fast... their mother has a big mouth enough  

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Poulette said:


> The babies are growing very fast... *their mother has a big mouth enough*
> 
> Suz.


LOL SUZ!!!! Look at the size of her mouth, it does look huge in the picture! The pictures and birds are all wonderful. Seems like many of the members have babies now and they are all so cute.

Thanks for sharing these precious pictures


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes Brad, it's babies time  And now the mouth is well used! It sometimes seems to be a bit painfull...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy cow!!! Two at once!!!


----------

